# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2019



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2019)

So ich mache es kurz, weil ich in Moskau auf den Flughafen sitze.
Hier ist es so heiß, wenn Sie hier die  Heizung von 38 Grad auf 19 Grad runterdrehen,
ist die Klimakatastrophe abgewendet. 

Also hier die 10 Norminierten mit den meisten Stimmen, bitte gebt eure Wahl ab.
Die Wahl ist Öffentlich und aufgrund der Feiertage bis zum 18 Januar. 
Vielleicht gebt ihr jemanden eure Stimme, der noch nicht auf den Pokal war,
weil da machen alle einen guten Job (außer mir vielleicht) 

Also los geht es!


Jetzt hatte ich es glatt noch vergessen (ist das heiß hier)
Der Forumbetreiber Markus lässt wieder ein paar Amazon Gutscheine für die 3 best platzierten 
springen und aus den die Abstimmen, wird einer Ausgelost.


wir kommen von hier https://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/98467-user-des-jahres-nominierung-2019-a.html#post739759


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2019)

Ich möchte die Abstimmung noch einmal in Erinnerung rufen.
Bitte gebt eure Stimme ab.


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2019)

Oben im Kopf gibt es ein Feld mit Aufdruck "Wahl zum * * * * * User des Jahres" aber man landet noch bei der Nominierung...


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> Oben im Kopf gibt es ein Feld mit Aufdruck "Wahl zum * * * * * User des Jahres" aber man landet noch bei der Nominierung...


Das kann ich noch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, aber Helmut muss das geahnt haben und hat in weiser Voraussicht jeweils in #1 in diesem Thread
"wir kommen von hier [User des Jahres] Nominierung 2019"
und im anderen
"Hier geht es weiter [User des Jahres] Wahl 2019"​eingebaut.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Dezember 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das kann ich noch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, aber Helmut muss das geahnt haben und hat in weiser Voraussicht jeweils in #1 in diesem Thread
> "wir kommen von hier [User des Jahres] Nominierung 2019"
> und im anderen
> "Hier geht es weiter [User des Jahres] Wahl 2019"​eingebaut.



Helmut hofft, dass wir ohne sein Werbe-Banner zurecht kommen .

Es beruhigt, dass das erst jetzt (nach 12 Tagen) auffällt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2019)

Ich habe das schon bemerkt, leider habe ich kein Zugriff auf das Banner,
das kann nur ein Admin bearbeiten. Die sind bestimmt schon im wohlverdienten 
Urlaub.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon bemerkt, leider habe ich kein Zugriff auf das Banner,
> das kann nur ein Admin bearbeiten. Die sind bestimmt schon im wohlverdienten
> Urlaub.



Admin im Urlaub ... Ja wo gibt's denn sowas?
Admin ist kein Beruf sondern eine Berufung!
Admins sind vergleichbar den Erzengeln.
Darüber kommt nur noch der heilige Petrus und der allmächtige Gott.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Admin im Urlaub ... Ja wo gibt's denn sowas?
> Admin ist kein Beruf sondern eine Berufung!
> Admins sind vergleichbar den Erzengeln.
> Darüber kommt nur noch der heilige Petrus und der allmächtige Gott.



Leider bin ich Ausgetreten und somit ist mir diese Berufung verwehrt. 
Der Markus ist so gläubig, der sitzt seit Weihnachten in jeder Messe, der
hat mit Heiden kein Erbarmen.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Markus ist so gläubig, der sitzt seit Weihnachten in jeder Messe, der
> hat mit Heiden kein Erbarmen.


Wenn Du das glaubst, Helmut, dann bist Du ja auch in gewisser Weise gläubig.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Leider bin ich Ausgetreten und somit ist mir diese Berufung verwehrt.
> Der Markus ist so gläubig, der sitzt seit Weihnachten in jeder Messe, der
> hat mit Heiden kein Erbarmen.



Ein Ungläubiger in OWL.
Ich dachte immer, dass dieser Landstrich noch gläubiger ist als Oberbayern und das Allgäu zusammen

Persönlich hat TIA übrigends meinen tiefsten inneren Glauben gestärkt.
Ich betrachte es immer noch Wunder, dass ich damit irgendwie zurecht komme
Helmut vielleicht hilft es auch dir zum Glauben zurück zufinden 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## dingo (31 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ein Ungläubiger in OWL.
> Ich dachte immer, dass dieser Landstrich noch gläubiger ist als Oberbayern und das Allgäu zusammen
> 
> Persönlich hat TIA übrigends meinen tiefsten inneren Glauben gestärkt.
> ...



 Wir in OWL glauben immer noch an unsere Götter,
  es waren unsere Vorfahren, die mit der Varusschlacht das Ende der römischen Besatzung eingeläutet haben:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varusschlacht


  Wenn es darauf ankommt, halten die Westfalen zusammen.


  „…wo die Weser einen großen Bogen macht…“


  Die „klassischen“ Glaubensrichtungen sind nur zur Wahrung in der modernen Gesellschaft bei uns etabliert.


  Auch heute sind wir SPS-Programmierer & Automatisierer (für Laien wie  Zauberer)  im Kampf gegen selbsternannte Gottheiten & Quacksalber tätig.


  Heute müssen wir die bösen Geister mit lautem Knall & bunten Lichtern vertreiben!



  Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2019)

dingo schrieb:


> Auch heute sind wir SPS-Programmierer & Automatisierer (für Laien wie  Zauberer)  im Kampf gegen selbsternannte Gottheiten & Quacksalber tätig.
> 
> Heute müssen wir die bösen Geister mit lautem Knall & bunten Lichtern vertreiben!



Also dem kann ich mich anschließen 
Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass eine Wago-Steuerung aus OWL immer mehr die Kontrolle in meinem Haus übernimmt.
Neben meiner Frau das mächtigste Wesen  im Haus

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Tommi (31 Dezember 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also dem kann ich mich anschließen
> Vielleicht liegt's auch daran, dass eine Wago-Steuerung aus OWL immer mehr die Kontrolle in meinem Haus übernimmt.
> Neben meiner Frau das mächtigste Wesen  im Haus
> 
> Guten Rutsch



Da wird es Zeit, daß Du beim nächsten NRW-Stammtisch 2020 neben den OWL-Steuerungen
auch unsere Götter und Geister kennenlernst, das hat positiven Einfluss auf die Firmware...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Januar 2020)

Hier können Sie immer noch abstimmen. 
Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht,


----------



## Heinileini (3 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wer will noch mal,


... der muss seine Energie für eine andere Abstimmung aufsparen, aber ...


> wer hat noch nicht,


... der sei hiermit aufgefordert!


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hier können Sie immer noch abstimmen.
> Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht,



Wer will nochmal ... Ich nicht, bin ja schließlich nicht sprunghaft.
Einmal gesetzt, bleib ich da recht remanent


----------



## Nicole (7 Januar 2020)

Der Link vom Banner ist nun aktualisiert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2020)

Also 61 Stimmen, da geht doch bestimmt noch was!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2020)

Jetzt wird es aber Zeit, mit dem Abstimmen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es aber Zeit, mit dem Abstimmen!



Wären die Kandidaten, die ich sehr schätze, BWLer und keine Techniker – würden sie wahrschenlich in ihrer Signatur für die Wahl werben ...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wären die Kandidaten, die ich sehr schätze, BWLer und keine Techniker – würden sie wahrschenlich in ihrer Signatur für die Wahl werben ...



Man könnte ja mal ein paar Ratschläge bei Donald Trump holen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal ein paar Ratschläge bei Donald Trump holen



Hier im SPS-Forum mangels Twitter-Integration eher schwierig umsetzbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2020)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wären die Kandidaten, die ich sehr schätze, BWLer und keine Techniker – würden sie wahrschenlich in ihrer Signatur für die Wahl werben ...



Bitte wählt mich, ich verspreche alles, halte nichts.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bitte wählt mich, ich verspreche alles, halte nichts.



Das wäre aber für jemand aus OWL untypisch


----------



## Heinileini (17 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> rostiger Nagel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bitte wählt mich, ich verspreche alles, halte nichts.
> ...


Ich verspreche nichts, halte aber was (die Klappe) - ist das OWL-typisch genug?


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich verspreche nichts, halte aber was (die Klappe) - ist das OWL-typisch genug?



Man sieht sie nicht, man hört sie nicht und alles funktioniert


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Januar 2020)

Ich schätze, es wird ein Junge  .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2020)

Ich glaube wir sind durch.
Ich freue mich sehr, den Dieter [Blockmove]  zu gratulieren!
Meiner Meinung Nach hat es genau den richtigen getroffen, 
da seine Beiträge von großer Kompetenz und Sachlichkeit zeugen. 

Also Dieter Herzlichen Glückwunsch, mach weiter so!


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2020)

Guten Abend miteinander 

Herzlichen Dank für die Auszeichnung.
Ich freu mich sehr darüber!

Glückwunsch auch an Heinileini und PN/DP 

@Markus:
Ich möchte keinen Amazon-Gutschein
Spende bitte das Geld bitte an:
Förderkreis Ulm für tumor und leukemiekranke Kinder e.V.
https://www.foerderkreis-ulm.org/

oder

Kinderhospiz St. Nikolaus in Grönenbach
https://www.kinderhospiz-nikolaus.de/

Vielleicht schliesst sich ja jemand an und hat noch etwas Weihnachtsgeld übrig 

Nochmals herzlichen Dank!

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2020)

Glückwunsch Dieter 

Ich schließe mich mit einer Spende an


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sind durch.
> Ich freue mich sehr, den Dieter [Blockmove]  zu gratulieren!
> Meiner Meinung Nach hat es genau den richtigen getroffen,
> da seine Beiträge von großer Kompetenz und Sachlichkeit zeugen.
> ...



Da schließen ich mich gerne an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an Heinilein und Harald. 

Schön, dass Ihr mit Euren vielfältigen Kenntnissen und Sachverstand das Forum mit zu dem macht, was es ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sind durch.
> Ich freue mich sehr, den Dieter [Blockmove]  zu gratulieren!
> Meiner Meinung Nach hat es genau den richtigen getroffen,
> da seine Beiträge von großer Kompetenz und Sachlichkeit zeugen.
> ...




Dem schließe ich mich an.  Natürlich auch Glückwünsche an Heinilein und PN/DP.


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Dieter, zum Gewinn des Pokals

wir hätten den Pott gerne in OWL gehabt, aber naja, dann
bringste ihn halt im Herbst mit... 

Ich schließe mich Deiner Spendenidee gerne an.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Dieter, zum Gewinn des Pokals
> 
> wir hätten den Pott gerne in OWL gehabt, aber naja, dann
> bringste ihn halt im Herbst mit...
> ...



Guten Morgen Tommi,

na hoffentlich verträgt der "Pott" den Klimawechsel 
Und nun natürlich noch wichtige Fragen:
Ist der Pott sicher? 
Hat er CE oder eine Einbauerklärung?
Wie sieht es mit dem bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch aus?

Ich hoffe mal, dass mich Harald da unterstützt. Er kennt den Pott ja wie kein Zweiter 

Es freut mich, dass einige die Spendenidee aufgreifen.
Bei vielen von uns spielt der Beruf und die Technik eine sehr große Rolle im Leben.
Da bleibt oft keine Zeit für soziales Engagement in der raren Freizeit.
Mit einer Spende kann man da wenigstens ein wenig unterstützen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## hucki (19 Januar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sind durch.
> Ich freue mich sehr, den Dieter [Blockmove]  zu gratulieren!
> Meiner Meinung Nach hat es genau den richtigen getroffen,
> da seine Beiträge von großer Kompetenz und Sachlichkeit zeugen.
> ...


*ACK*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Dieter!
Einfach wohlverdient.


:sm24:


Glückwünsche auch an Heinrich und Harald!


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Tommi,
> 
> na hoffentlich verträgt der "Pott" den Klimawechsel
> Und nun natürlich noch wichtige Fragen:
> ...



Moin Dieter,

wie ich ihn das letzte Mal gesehen habe, war er sicher und es liegen auch keine
Meldungen vor, daß er wesentlich verändert wurde.
Das Gravieren vom neuen "User des Jahres" ist als "nicht wesentliche Veränderung"
definiert.
Die Frage ist, wie ist die Definition, wenn er aufgrund des fehlenden Gravierplatzes
vergrössert werden muss. Dann ist eine erneute Risikobeurteilung erforderlich.

Außerdem braucht er eigentlich kein CE-Zeichen, sondern eher das Symbol der
Haager Konvention zum Schutz von Kulturgut bei bewaffneten Konflikten.

Ich möchte auch nicht versäumen, den Platzierten zu gratulieren und Heinrich,
wir sehen uns...:sm24:


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht er eigentlich kein CE-Zeichen, sondern eher das Symbol der
> Haager Konvention zum Schutz von Kulturgut bei bewaffneten Konflikten.



Da Schwaben und Ostwestfalen lieber arbeiten als kämpfen sehe ich die Gefahr eines bewaffneten Konflikts als gering ein


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da Schwaben und Ostwestfalen lieber arbeiten als kämpfen sehe ich die Gefahr eines bewaffneten Konflikts als gering ein



Außer, die Römer kommen zurück, wie vor 2011 Jahren...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 Januar 2020)

Ich freue mich, dass ich heute Dieter zum User des Jahres gratulieren darf.
Verdient hätten es einige. Dieter steht absolut zu recht auf dem Treppchen ganz oben.


"Schwerter zu Pflugscharen", das stand ja schon in der Bibel. Ich frage mich nur, wer in Deutschland für die Rekordzahlen in Sachen Rüstungsexport verantwortlich ist? Ohne Leute wie uns könnte es diese Zahlen nicht geben!!!​


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Dieter! Du hast es nicht anders verdient!

Herzliches Beileid, Harald. Ich fürchte, Du hast mit einem Thread die Mutmaßung aufkommen lassen, Sassnitz sei ein zu windiger Ort für den Pokal!?

Besten Dank an alle, die an der Nominierung/Wahl teilgenommen haben und allerbesten Dank an alle, die gelegentlich bis häufig unser Forum mit interessanten, aufklärenden, lehrreichen, informativen, zum Nachdenken anregenden Beiträgen bereichert haben.

Ich bin immer noch sprachlos, dass ich es auf's SiegerTreppchen geschafft habe. Vielsten Dank an die "FanGemeinde"! 

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Wer hat es bemerkt? Ich habe ausnahmsweise mal den Buchstaben 'ß' (bzw. Klein-Beta) benutzt.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Herzliches Beileid, Harald. Ich fürchte, Du hast mit einem Thread die Mutmaßung aufkommen lassen, Sassnitz sei ein zu windiger Ort für den Pokal!?



Nachdem der Pokal schon so oft und lange da war, werd ich wahrscheinlich Meeresrauschen hören wenn ich ihn ans Ohr halte


----------



## PN/DP (19 Januar 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Dieter! Du hast den Pokal durch langjährige sehr hilfreiche, kompetente und sachliche Mitarbeit absolut verdient. Mach weiter so!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an Heinrich für den zweiten Platz!

:sm24:

Da hat es der Pokal nicht weit - vielleicht ist eine persönliche Übergabe möglich? Michael muß nun eine gute Lösung für mehr Platz für mehr Namen finden.

Harald


----------



## stevenn (20 Januar 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich freue mich auf viele weitere Diskussionen und hilfreiche Beiträge


----------



## Howard (20 Januar 2020)

Moin,
auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche an die Gewinner und Nominierten. :s22:
Ohne eure Beiträge wäre das Forum nur halb so interessant - vielen Dank dafür :smile:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2020)

Guten Morgen,

können wir einmal den Ablauf zum Pokal besprechen. Harald, du wolltest doch einmal den "vollen" Pokal für dich, so dass wir einen neuen beginnen.
Sollen wir es so machen oder soll ich mich um eine Sockelerweiterung kümmern?

Michael


----------



## PN/DP (20 Januar 2020)

Ich bin für Austausch des Sockels gegen einen höheren Sockel.

Sollte das nicht möglich sein, dann spende ich einen neuen Pokal, und würde den "vollen" alten Pokal bei Markus in Ostrach ausstellen/einlagern wollen.
Ich frage lieber nicht wieder wegen behalten, ich brauch keinen Shitstorm... 

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (20 Januar 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Harald, du wolltest doch einmal den "vollen" Pokal für dich, so dass wir einen neuen beginnen.
> Sollen wir es so machen oder soll ich mich um eine Sockelerweiterung kümmern?l


Du hast schon ...


Tommi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie ist die Definition, wenn er aufgrund des fehlenden Gravierplatzes
> vergrössert werden muss. Dann ist eine erneute Risikobeurteilung erforderlich.


... gelesen, Michael? 

PS:
Gibt es eigentlich schon Pokale mit USB-Anschluss? Dann könnte man doch die noch ausstehenden Gravuren auf einen USB-Stick speichern - oder spricht etwas Gravierendes dagegen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2020)

Also ich bin für alles offen.

Ich könnte ihn zu dir schicken, wäre ja auch so üblich wenn ein Wanderpokal voll ist das er dort verbleibt wo er am öftesten war
oder
ich gehe diesen Samstag hier zu einem Pokalbauer und frage ob es möglich wäre den Sockel zu tauschen...
(bzw. ich mache heute mal ein Bild vom Pokal und schicke das dem Pokalbauer per Email zu. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das dies klappen sollte )


----------



## Tommi (20 Januar 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich bin für Austausch des Sockels gegen einen höheren Sockel.
> 
> Sollte das nicht möglich sein, dann spende ich einen neuen Pokal, und würde den "vollen" alten Pokal bei Markus in Ostrach ausstellen/einlagern wollen.
> Ich frage lieber nicht wieder wegen behalten, ich brauch keinen Shitstorm...
> ...



Harald, der "Coupe Jules Rimet" war der Fußball WM-Pokal, den u.a. Deutschland 1954 gewonnen hat.
Nach 3-maligem Gewinn hat ihn dann 1970 Brasilien entgültig bekommen.

Sowas ist also üblich.

Wenn es dazu kommt, daß es einen neuen Pokal gibt, kann ja NICOLE mal eine Abstimmung über den Verbleib
des alten Pokals machen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Januar 2020)

Mein Vorschlag zum Pokal:
Harald bekommt den "Alten"
Michael besorgt den "Neuen", da es bei ihm wohl einen "Pokalbauer" gibt.
Und ich bezahle den "Neuen".
#Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 Januar 2020)

Glückwunsch an alle 10 in der Endliste !!!
Topleistung


----------



## PN/DP (20 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag zum Pokal:
> [...]
> Und ich bezahle den "Neuen".


Das fehlt noch, daß Du Deinen Pokal selber bezahlst. Das geht nicht!

Den (ersten) Pokal hatte vierlagig gesponsert (auf dem Weg zum User mit den meisten Beiträgen ).
Weil ich den Pokal am meisten benutzt habe und jetzt auch die meisten Forums-Beiträge habe, werde natürlich ich den nächsten Pokal sponsern. 

Ich schätze aber, daß auch ein aufrüsten des vorhandenen Pokals mit einem höheren Sockel (doppelt hoch?) mit tieferen Sackloch für die Gewindestange gehen sollte (obwohl mir mein Graveur davon abgeraten hatte).

Ich weiß nicht, wo vierlagig den Pokal 2008 her hatte. Steht da nicht was unter dem Sockel? Ein Gravur-Shop sollte aber auch einen Katalog haben, wo dieser Pokal drin ist. (den Pokal gibt es auch mit blauer Glaskugel - Glaskugel ist eigentlich ganz passend )

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (20 Januar 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich schätze aber, daß auch ein aufrüsten des vorhandenen Pokals mit einem höheren Sockel (doppelt hoch?) mit tieferen Sackloch für die Gewindestange gehen sollte (obwohl mir mein Graveur davon abgeraten hatte).


Längere GewindeStange sollte es aber auch tun (Baumarkt). Das SackLoch muss doch nur tief genug für die Mutter (+ UnterlegScheibe) sein!?

Apropos "den Pokal gibt es auch mit blauer Glaskugel - Glaskugel ist eigentlich ganz passend": könnte nicht besser passen! Es sei denn, man bestünde auf KristallKugel.
Ob aber eine Einfärbung den Durchblick nicht etwas behindert? Wenn denn unbedingt farbig - lieber grün - grün ist die Hoffnung (auf verständliche[re] Anfragen/Aufgabenstellungen ;o)

War das hier nur der erste Entwurf des Pokals, bei dem noch keiner an die GlasKugel (und einen Sockel) gedacht hatte?


----------



## Blockmove (20 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ob aber eine Einfärbung den Durchblick nicht etwas behindert? Wenn denn unbedingt farbig - lieber grün - grün ist die Hoffnung (auf verständliche[re] Anfragen/Aufgabenstellungen ;o)
> ]



Grün - NEIN!
Ich mag kein grünes Kristall!
Jede andere Farbe gerne ... Aber bitte nicht grün.


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Grün - NEIN!
> Ich mag kein grünes Kristall!
> Jede andere Farbe gerne ... Aber bitte nicht grün.


*ACK*

Grausame Farbe (wenn sie nicht leuchtet...)


----------



## PN/DP (20 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Längere GewindeStange sollte es aber auch tun (Baumarkt).


Falls die Gewindestange austauschbar ist.

GrünglasKugel würde ich auch nicht mögen.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2020)

Also von hier stammt der Pokal, die Domain ist allerdings nicht mehr erreichbar.




Um zu schauen ob und wie der Pokal befestigt ist, müsste ich das Etikett zerstören, dann besteht halt noch
die Möglichkeit das die Gewindestange mit Loctite gesichert wurde....

Daher stellt sich mir schon die Frage, ob man ihn nicht einfach so lässt wie er ist, Harald bekommt ihn als Trophäe
und wir fangen einen neuen an der dann wieder auf Wanderschaft geht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .. Harald bekommt den "Alten" ..


So ist das wohl üblich. Das sollte auch hier im Forum nicht anders gehandhabt werden.  Wenn das Teil irgend wo verstauben soll, dann bei Harald auf dem Nachttisch  . Verdient ist verdient!​
Sollte aber der Sockel vergrößert werden, könnte man dann nicht den alten unverändert lassen und noch einen größeren unten dran basteln? Das macht bestimmt jeder Steinmetz. Der Pokal bekommt dann urplötzlich auch mehr Gewicht  .


----------



## PN/DP (20 Januar 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also von hier stammt der Pokal, die Domain ist allerdings nicht mehr erreichbar.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 48236


Die Artikelnummer 66122 bringt mich z.B. zu diesem Katalog (pdf) Seite 119 (219) Stieber 66122 - *Das isser!*

Scheint von hier zu kommen, ist aber leider nicht mehr im aktuellen Katalog.

Da gibt es nun einen ähnlichen Pokal 41134 (Noblesse) mit hohem weißen Sockel, mit Platz für mehr Namen. (Seite 110)
Der von vierlagig ausgesuchte Pokal 66122 ist aber viel schöner ...

Einen zweiten Sockel könnte man untendrunter ankleben. Dann ist aber die Gewindestange nicht mehr zugängig im Fall der Fälle.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Januar 2020)

Da es ja jetzt mehrere Meinungen gibt und ich nicht weiß, was ich jetzt machen soll, sollten wir vielleicht abstimmen was in Frage kommt.
-Pokalerhöhung ( wäre mittels Steinmetz hier sicher möglich )
-Neuer Pokal
.....


----------



## vollmi (21 Januar 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Falls die Gewindestange austauschbar ist.
> 
> GrünglasKugel würde ich auch nicht mögen.



Seid ihr alle von Krypton? Grün ist doch toll


----------



## Nicole (22 Januar 2020)

Im Namen des gesamten SPS-Forum Teams:


Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den User des Jahres 2019 – Blockmove.
Gratulation auch dem Zweitplatzierten Heinileini und dem Drittplatzierten PN/DP.

Vielen Dank für euer Engagement und eure Unterstützung im vergangenen Jahr.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön gilt auch allen teilnehmenden Usern – vielen Dank für eure Stimmabgabe. 
Unter den 64 Teilnehmern (ausgenommen Mods, Admins und den 3Platzierten) wurde per Zufallsgenerator der User AUDSUPERUSER als Gewinner gezogen - herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Den Gewinnern werden ihre Preise per Email zugesandt.
Die Spende von Blockmove an den Förderkreis für tumor- und leukämiekranke Kinder Ulm e.V. übernehmen wir sehr gerne.

Dir, rostiger Nagel, wieder einmal vielen, vielen Dank für die Durchführung der Abstimmung, der Wahl und der gesamten Moderation.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Januar 2020)

Nicole schrieb:


> Die Spende von Blockmove an den Förderkreis für tumor- und leukämiekranke Kinder Ulm e.V. übernehmen wir sehr gerne.



Herzlichen Dank hierfür :s12:


----------



## pjoddi (22 Januar 2020)

... na dann geb`ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...
Der alte Pokal ist ja nun "voll" - und es hat gerade ein neues Jahrzehnt begonnen, 
also finde ich auch, dass der alte Pokal bei Harald in den Ruhestand gehen sollte - er hat ihn sich wirklich verdient.

Und für die Finanzierung des neuen Pokals findet sich doch eine Lösung - ich gebe gerne ein paar Euronen dazu - und wenn das ein paar Leute mitmachen, dann sollte das doch gehen...


----------



## Heinileini (23 Januar 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> *Grün*glasKugel würde ich auch nicht mögen.
> Harald


Jetzt wissen wir, warum. Du hast Dich verraten, Harald:



PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich als junger Mensch mit meiner Tuba habe bei solchen Gelegenheiten oft "Smoke on the Water" angestimmt... ROFLMAO:
> Harald



Du bevorzugst Deep *Purple*!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2020)

Ich bitte um ein wenig Geduld mit dem Pokal, wir
Diskutieren im Hintergrund was für möglichkeiten 
wir anbieten können.


----------



## hucki (26 Februar 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> wir Diskutieren im Hintergrund was für möglichkeiten wir anbieten können.


Wird immer noch diskutiert?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Wird immer noch diskutiert?



Ja leider


----------



## JanB1 (26 Februar 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Wird immer noch diskutiert?


Hucki du ungeduldiges etwas. jetzt hab doch etwas Geduld mit dem Nagel!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2020)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Hucki du ungeduldiges etwas. jetzt hab doch etwas Geduld mit dem Nagel!



Mich nervt das auch, jemand hat sich bereit erklärt den Pokal zu organisieren
und danach war nur noch stille Post.


----------



## JanB1 (26 Februar 2020)

Was wird da denn so lange diskutiert?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Februar 2020)

JanB1 schrieb:


> Was wird da denn so lange diskutiert?



siehe hier



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mich nervt das auch, jemand hat sich bereit erklärt den Pokal zu organisieren
> und danach war nur noch stille Post.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2020)

So der Kollege für den Pokal hat sich gemeldet, er ist auf Montage und
erst in 2 Wochen wieder zuhause, ich denke solange können wir warten.


----------



## Blockmove (20 März 2020)

Riesenüberraschung am Abend!

Heute abend klingelt es an der Gartentür.
Es war Markus (marlob) mit dem Pokal.
Er hat ihn persönlich vorbeigebracht!
Ich war natürlich total überrascht (Besuch in Corana-Zeiten) und hab mich gefreut.
Hier nochmal ein ganz liebes Danke an Markus!
Sobald der Pokal seinen Platz gefunden hat, gibt's natürlich auch Fotos.

Viele liebe Grüße
Blockmove


----------



## Tommi (20 März 2020)

Das sieht ihm ähnlich...🙂


----------

